# Conky for Android?



## kalasbralla (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there something similiar to Conky for Android? If not, would it be difficult/possible to port?












> Conky has more than 300 built in objects, including support for:
> 
> 
> a plethora of OS stats (uname, uptime, CPU usage, mem usage, disk usage, "top" like process stats, and network monitoring, just to name a few)
> ...


http://conky.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish...I miss conky from my n900 days

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------

